# Towsure part2 good or bad?



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Following the amount of interest in my last post about Towsure, I thought it would be fair to give you a chance to vote on your shopping experience with Towsure.
We received a very informative reply from John Tanner of Towsure who is the main man for Towsures internet site.
With this in mind i thought it only fair to separate the shops from the internet. If you have dealt with both please vote for both.

*If you have bothered to look at this post then please vote if it is relevant to you. You do not need to leave a comment if you do not want to 
But please vote so we can get an accurate view.*


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Sorry, I looked but can't vote as I have no experience with them.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Jim
I have added no experiece so all of you can vote
Sorry I am unable to edit it??????


----------



## Maverick (May 9, 2005)

I've had good experience from the Internet, shop and at shows! So voted for internet as that's where I spent most...... 8O


----------



## shortcircuit (Mar 19, 2006)

My contact has been by telephone call. How would this be marked?

Was a good experience so far and am waiting for the goods to arrive next week before the total experience is complete


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Was that from internet site?
If so then vote on this.
With reply to using both then you should be able to vote on either before you submit. If not can a moderator please advise?


----------



## shortcircuit (Mar 19, 2006)

As a result of a posting on this forum I made sales enquiry by telephone.

Did not have catalogue or was aware of web site, other than from posting


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

The website does not have every item on it. The Maxview crank up I bought was not on Web or at Sheffield. Thanks to previous post I rang John Tanner and he sorted it for me. I received a catalogue with order.


----------

